# Pigeons and the Avian flu



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

With all this talk of the avian flu being spread by chickens, Im curious if pigeons might be apt to catch and spread this disease? A local paper with a militant anti pigeon bias advocated the killing of **all** pigeons so as to prevent the spread of the disease..I though chickens were the only birds that could ve carriers..anyone know the truth?
What diseases, if any, can pigeons spread?
Like humans, if pigeons live in unclean areas, they get dirty and sick, and if they live in clean and safe areas, they're right as rain
thanks


TCS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*New aviian flu*

Pigeons, so far, do not carry it nor are they contagious of it.

There is only one pigeon disease that I've heard can spred to humans and that is Ornithosis.

If you do a search on this subject, I'm sure you will get alot of threads as this topic has been discussed many times.


----------

